# Hello, I am Ozkar and this is my best friend Zsa Zsa.



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi, I am Ozkar, my daddy did an intro in the intro section, but I just thought I would show you how handsome I am and introduce my best friend Zsa Zsa. (She's a little oddly coloured for a Vizsla, but don't tell her, she gets sensitive about it!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey, Ozkar and Zsa Zsa... Willie says "HI"!! You are very nice-looking dogs. ;D


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Lovely dogs! Zsa Zsa probably thinks Ozkar is a funny color for a GSP!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Posssibly ;D I would have loved another V, but I promised that one dog would be a pure breed HV and the other would be a rescue dog from a shelter. I was just lucky to get A GSP from a shelter!! ;D 

They adore each other and are always ready for bed time at the end of the day. Just fantastic playmates. Ozkar is 7 months old and Zsa Zsa we think, but are not 100% sure, is 12 months old. She is a little girl for a pointer. I think she had a tough start to life 

But, she has been with Ozkar and I for 5 weeks now and you would never know that she was not always part of the family. ;D


----------

